# Press Pass Legal Issues? (fake?)



## eravedesigns

So i was wondering what would happen if i made up my own press pass that represented my online graphic design business. Is there anyway i can get in trouble for this or would peopel just say no your still not permitted here? I am planning on getting into our highschools state game with my camera but the thing is our school only gets 1 press pass and we dont eve know if a person with a camera is gonna get it so if i say made a fake one could i get a ticket or anything?


----------



## craig

Go for it. I doubt you will get into any trouble. You are going to get some amazing results. Can not wait to see them. 

Love and Bass.


----------



## Riggaberto

Press passes for a state game?  Give me a break, how stupid is that.  Go for it.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Press passes are normally handed out by the organisers of an event. You get one if you can prove you are a bona fide member of the press.
You could certainly try it - people can be gullible - but be prepared for it to not work.


----------



## neea

I dont know how it is there but I know here if I walked into something with a press pass no one would argue.
Even if this event was something you had to buy tickets to.
No one here would even know that THEY normally issue them.


I say go for it. I dont see any laws against it and the worst that can happen is them say no.


----------



## sether08

I am a student assistant for a local university, and we do not let anyone in without our specific credential. That is obtained by calling our office and getting on the pass list, which can be easy or difficult depending on the event. 

I am also a student assistant for the high school regionals in my area. I know that for the tournament here you have to be on the designated pass list at the media gate to be admitted, the attendants won't let you in without being on the list.

I don't know about where you're at, but this is how it is for the state I am in (Ohio).


----------



## dewey

Do it... unless you claim to be some government official or change your name on this ID you're not breaking any laws.


----------



## eravedesigns

k well its made...i did contact the sports organization of my state and they said they could not issue more than 1 (how retarted i see like 4 or 5 photographers on the court and an NBA game) so i am gonna try my skills 007 style lol and see what i can do. I figure that if i have my flash and large telephoto one and my gear out with my "badge" on i prob could get some access


----------



## DeepSpring

If there are a few places to enter, look for the one guarded by some guy who doesn't care about what he's doing and your gear and pass you made should be enough.


----------



## Claff

I predict failure. I've been a writer or photographer at hundreds of sport events (NASCAR events as well as minor league and major league baseball games) and access always has to be arranged in advance. At the venue you check in at the one access point where media is signed in and they check their list with your ID, and you're given an event-specific pass. Maybe doing high school sports is different - I haven't done any - but it already sounds like they're going to be pretty tight on access to courtside spots and if you don't have the correct pass available for easy viewing you're going to get hassled and, if not asked to take a seat in the stands, get tossed out of there.

I'da tried to fluke my way in for a regular season game or another game that you don't really care if you succeed or not just to see how everything works before you wind up completely missing an important game you'd want to see from a spectator's standpoint if you couldn't pull off media credentials.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

I dealt this type of stuff a lot this past football season.  I was a photo intern at the local paper, and went out friday nights every week.  I would also predict failure.  The fact that they're even issuing press passes is a bad sign for your plan.  When press passes are issued, it typically means that only those people will be getting in.  We had a big fiasco at our paper about photogs not being let in to the first home saints game this season (we're in Louisiana) b/c they weren't going to issue a press pass.  However, if you're determined to try it anyway (which might be worth it) I would suggest attempting to affiliate yourself with the high school in some way.  I think someone saying that they're with the high school would be more likely to get in than someone w/ a pass from some random design firm.


----------



## fmw

I've never been a photo journalist.  But I was a staff photographer for a pro baseball team some years ago.  Everybody at the ball park knew me by site and many by name.  I had photographed every one of them at one time or another.  I could walk into the park anytime just by smiling and waving.  The gate guards knew who I was.

But when they had important events there, they issued press passes and they issued one to me as well.  In other words, I couldn't get in without one even though everyone knew I belonged there.  That's the whole purpose of press passes.  If they issue one, you had better have the one they issued.

As to the legal question, that depends on whether or not there is a gate admission fee.  If there is, then sneaking in with a fake press pass would be illegal.  I doubt it would produce prison time, of course, but it would be petty theft unless you paid like everyone else that is supposed to pay.


----------



## abraxas

Of course prison could be cool- I'd use my cell time to write a book,... on my socks.

Take your gear, go to the game, *buy a ticket*, wander around lost  have some fun.


----------



## rmh159

abraxas said:


> Of course prison could be cool- I'd use my cell time to write a book,... on my socks.
> 
> Take your gear, go to the game, *buy a ticket*, wander around lost  have some fun.


 
Haha yeah we all know what goes on while in prison...  

I think I'd take that strategy too... maybe go in and just try to weasle your way down to the lowest part of the seating area. I mean what's the difference between floor seats or 1st row? Any chance you could get your hands on an actual pass or at least the design? Just call and when they say they're going to issue passes, ask them to describe in great detail.

Please post how this turns out... the suspense is going to be brutal.


----------



## RacePhoto

One more for the, normally your wouldn't get past the first gate before someone would tell you, a press pass means nothing. You need event specific credentials.

Since it's a state school game, you might have success. I say, have fun, but be prepared with a ticket. 

I've worked events where the organizer insisted on a wrist band AND the media credential that they issued. Without both, you got removed to the spectator areas. This prevented people from lending out passes to a friend.

I've also been to some where you not only had the credential, but it had to be in the holder as issued, on the proper colored event lanyard... and you still had to have a wrist band. This was an effort to weed out people who attempted to make replica media passes.

Usually I have to apply 30 days in advance of events, or risk being refused or having the media limit already reached. Application needs to come from an editor of the publication, on the company letterhead, signed by the editor. However they do accept faxed application. (hint!)

This doesn't mean you won't be able to BS your way in, but if someone who's paying attention sees you, you might get bounced.

Security isn't like it used to be. The days of Jimmy Olson flashing a press card and getting in to snap pictures, went out a long time ago. After 9-11 things got even tighter, even if there's no relationship to that event. It's just the way the world thinks now and tighter security has been the result.

Have fun, give it a try. Please report back. I doubt if you are breaking any laws by making your own press pass, since you are honestly coming to take pictures for editorial use.

Be polite when they escort you out.


----------



## Claff

RacePhoto said:


> since you are honestly coming to take pictures for editorial use.



They might be for editorial use, but they won't be for press use. He said his homemade press pass would be for his "online graphic design business". I don't think he'd get approved for a media credential even if the event had spare passes to give out just because he isn't going as a representative of a legit recognized media outlet.


----------



## eravedesigns

well i made it and it looks pretty official. My teacher even laminated it for me lol. When i got to the game i didnt feel like shooting though. I had like 5 minutes where I freaked out for now bringing it but overall i wouldnt have had enough light with my slow lenses so it wasnt bad but it will come very handy in the future especially street photography.


----------



## RMThompson

eravedesigns said:


> well i made it and it looks pretty official. My teacher even laminated it for me lol. When i got to the game i didnt feel like shooting though. I had like 5 minutes where I freaked out for now bringing it but overall i wouldnt have had enough light with my slow lenses so it wasnt bad but it will come very handy in the future especially street photography.


 
You had to take ONE picture, didn't you?

Or one of the pass?

Anything?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Claff said:


> They might be for editorial use, but they won't be for press use. He said his homemade press pass would be for his "online graphic design business". I don't think he'd get approved for a media credential even if the event had spare passes to give out just because he isn't going as a representative of a legit recognized media outlet.


 
that right because any photos taken can only be used for "Fair Use" usages, sorry but using any photos for your graphic design business would be a copyright violation


----------



## Mrsforeman1

huh?


----------



## Snyder

One time I was covering a Hockey game my contact at the stadium accidently gave away my press pass to someone else thinking it was me. Well after that happened he gave me a season staff pass so I could go anywhere within reason. But yes they of course issue the pass and have your name on a list.


----------



## shundaroni

All you have to do is network. I don't work for any publication. I'm not a photojournalist. I'm an amateur who likes to shoot when I want...and I have a media pass to a Div. 1A University. I got it by making the right contacts, and asking for a favor. Now I can stroll into NCAA basketball games whenever I please, plop down five feet from the basket, and have some fun.

High school would be cake. Just figure out whom to speak with, introduce yourself and exude gratitude and professionalism, and you're in. 

People are very inclined to do favors for people they like, even if the "rules" don't necessarily support their decision. Plus, going legitimate ensures that you won't be banned from these events in the future.


----------



## skieur

Jeff Canes said:


> that right because any photos taken can only be used for "Fair Use" usages, sorry but using any photos for your graphic design business would be a copyright violation


 
I believe the way it goes is that a property owner or his/her representative as in security can restrict entry to an event, make rules related to press passes etc. but there is no such thing as copyrighting an event.

skieur


----------



## Jeff Canes

skieur said:


> I believe the way it goes is that a property owner or his/her representative as in security can restrict entry to an event, make rules related to press passes etc. but there is no such thing as copyrighting an event.
> 
> skieur


 
In the US (not sure about others places) live events and their redistribution are copyrighted, If they where not you could go to any live show record it and then sale the recording without paying the performers or players

In US "Fair Use" is when you sample anything that is copyrighted, I&#8217;ll stick with photography, the new photos can only used for reviewing the original copyrighted item, if you get nice photos of the newest boy band you can sell the photos to a music magazine (LOL) for an article, but not to lunch box or bag maker to sale to tweeners girls


----------



## table1349

One other thing to consider that has not been mentioned.  While a school, city or county may own a venue they often hire a company to run its day to day operations.  Quite often several venues in an area, state or region will be managed by the same company.  Those venue managers talk to each other.  You get caught using false credentials and you may find yourself hard pressed to be able to get into any venue even if you are being completely honest.  

     I have to agree with shundaroni.  Honesty is the best policy here. A little legwork and some good PR can go a long way.  I am just a serious hobbist that loves shooting sports.  I got started shooting at a local NAIA school and now there are several Big 12 schools that I can shoot at any time I want.  Not from the stands but from the sidelines/floor/baseline etc.  While having a press pass may sound cool, what is cool (at least to me) is the bulletin board that I have begun to fill up with sideline passes from several universities, large and small.


----------



## JIP

I really think you should do it legit.  The only real way to get a legit press pass especially to something like this because you would be surprised how seriously they take these things is to call the people in charge and make a request.  If you don't get one legit I hope you at least have a ticket because I would be very surprised if you get in with yours.  The problem with all this is if you do not do it right you make it worse for the resr of us.  When I was in school I was told that my school used to get field passes to Steeler games but a couple of students went and acted stupid at one and the priveledge was yanked so now no more pass for that school.  Especially going as an amatuer you represent alot of people who would like to get passes to build a portfolio and trying to game the system will do nothing more than make them more sensetive to everyone who wants to get in.


----------

